# ATI Radeon X800 GTO 256mb agp (Sapphire) help



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello:wave:

Been a long time since I visited here. Feels great and the site has been improved Well here goes...

I recenty was given a 2nd hand agp card ( well asked for it) which is an ATI Radeon X800 GTO 256mb agp (Sapphire) and I plan to use it on a pc that I will help/build for a friend who needs an adiitional pc at home(kids pc). 

I was searching the web for info on the card but cannot find the exact card that looks like it. I mean I can search the web for "ATI Radeon X800 GTO 256mb agp (Sapphire)" but it will show up a different looking model..quite different with the one I was given. Kindly see images attached(wanted to attach more but it seems the maximum is 2 files only..). 

I'd like to ask for assistance here for the proper info on the card as I need to download drivers for it(former owner lost the cd drivers and stuff/accessories etc). Also the Sapphire Tech website shows a different image of the agp card as seen here:

SAPPHIRE- HOME

Also if some of ou have used this card I'd like to hear some inputs if I may. I plan to install XP SP3 on i first but friend is asking if she can have Windows 7 x32 basic on it.

I see that it's Windows 7 compatible Windows 7 Compatibility for Sapphire Technology ATI Radeon X800 GTO AGP GDDR3 256MB Graphics Card: Sapphire Technology. Drivers, Updates, Downloads


She has an ASUS K8V SE Deluxe mobo (which is I think 64bit capable..not sure still have to see the manual).

Is there a manual available for it...? I see that there is a power slot like that of the slots connected to from the power supply and I see a white slot just above the fan that I do not know for what...? (sorry not a tech person here...just wanna help a friend .....)

Thanks and will wait for your reply here. :smile:


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi;

Have attached 2 images of the agp card for your perusal. 

Thanks again:smile:

Dundertaker:smile:


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

The specs will be the same. All manufacturers have to adhere to ATI standards. The reason the look different is it's probably just a different run using different cooling. Could be an SE or PRO edition card. The drivers and software will be the same no mater the manufacture. You should go to ATI's site. Here is the link

AMD Graphics Drivers & Software

Go to legacy driver support on the right side of the page. 
Here is a link to the manual
AMD Graphics Drivers & Software
Here is the link to the drivers to your board.
ASUS K8V SE Deluxe driver

I did a little bit of research to find you cannot run above XP on that board as there are no drivers for it. Just a little note after installing XP install all service packs then install drivers in this order "VERY IMPORTANT" 
Chip-set driver
Video card driver
Sound card driver
Then the rest. Making sure to restart after every driver install before installing another.

Thought you were asking for the manual for your mobo. The connector your referring to I do believe may be another fan header. Not really to sure but it's what it looks like. Some versions of this card may have come with a dual fan setup. That's my best guess anyways.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Just noticed I gave the rong link to the mobo
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/sock754/k8v_se_dx/e1872_k8v_se_deluxe.pdf


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello:smile:,

@mario74:wave:,

Thanks very much for the reply. I will check the links now. One thig with the 2nd link http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/..._se_deluxe.pdf I get a "File not found"..any other links that I can check..?

For the sound I think the on-board will do as I know she does not have a sound card...still asking friends to donate..ha..ha..lol:grin:



mario74 said:


> I did a little bit of research to find you cannot run above XP on that board as there are no drivers for it. Just a little note after installing XP install all service packs then install drivers in this order "VERY IMPORTANT"
> Chip-set driver
> Video card driver
> Sound card driver
> ...


About the limitations to XP...can't I use the compatibility mode for the drivers for the K8 mobo...? Is it not advisable..? I did do a compatibility mode diver install on a different Asus board (man..really old P4 one) and it's 
okay (had to increase the ram from 2gb to 3gb to make t have a decent speed to it though). 

Does this agp have a manual...? I do not see manual there at ATI...

How about the power supply. What she has is a generic 500watt PSU..will that be okay for it..? I was thinking:

a) 2 hdd,s (One for system disc and the other as system image backup)..(or soon if I can get Win7 x32 running a primary slave perhaps)
b) 1 DVR-RW drive
c) 1 extra cooling fan for the hdd's.

Thanks you:smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Win7 On a single core socket 754 board is a tough call, I would tend to stay with XP.

XP drivers and manual here> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Most video cards don't have a manual other then a generic install guide

That power connector is for a 4 pin molex connector from the power supply(IDE drive connector), Install the card and plug in a spare 4 pin molex from the PSU.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Win7 On a single core socket 754 board is a tough call, I would tend to stay with XP.
> 
> XP drivers and manual here> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
> 
> ...


@wrench97:

Thanks for the reply and link. Will check it again as it doesn't display right at this moment....

about the 4 pin molex connector....not know about the terminology sorry..lol but is it red2.jpg right(IDE connector). How about the red3.jpg..? What's it for...? (looks like the one in the floppy...? or fan chasis...?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It looks more like a CD audio pass-through, newer cards have either HD sound on the video card, a 2 pin Spdif digital audio pass-through or integrated PCIe slot digital pass-through, HDMI requires Digital so there wasn't much use for a anlog CD audio pass-through.

A 4 Pin Molex is the power plug that fits IDE hard drives(And most Sata's) that you correctly ID'd in the first image. 

If you can't get the link to work go to ASUSTeK Computer Inc. click on Services at the top then in the drop down select Downloads, enter you model number in the search box on the D/L page.


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

@wrench27,

Thanks very much for the reply. Yeah I checked a spare fan here and the connector has only 3 pin slot. 

Can't we get a confirmation of some sort for that connector slot....? hmmm....

Is it okay if I leave it alone for awhile...? I mean the video will run even when nothing is connected there right..? (pardon here...using a laptop and again not a tech person) 

A thought came up to my mind that I may use it to connect an additional fan for the system....(can that be or that's crazy...lol..)

Finally had some good connection with the Asustek website and I have downloaded the drivers now. 

Will be preparing the materials tomorrow so by next day after I'll probably assemble it. I'll post in the motherboards section about this assembly for I foresee something that will be new to me. Well, although I'm late about pc's I's love to learn even for a bit Lot of learning here in this forum really!

Will get back here soon


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

@wrench27,

Thanks very much for the reply. Yeah I checked a spare fan here and the connector has only 3 pin slot. 

Can't we get a confirmation of some sort for that connector slot....? hmmm....

Is it okay if I leave it alone for awhile...? I mean the video will run even when nothing is connected there right..? (pardon here...using a laptop and again not a tech person) 

A thought came up to my mind that I may use it to connect an additional fan for the system....(can that be or that's crazy...lol..)

Finally had some good connection with the Asustek website and I have downloaded the drivers now. 

Will be preparing the materials tomorrow so by next day after I'll probably assemble it. I'll post in the motherboards section about this assembly for I foresee something that will be new to me. Well, although I'm late about pc's I's love to learn even for a bit Lot of learning here in this forum really!

Will get back here soon


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are often connectors on add in cards that are not used.
Sometimes with used components you run across on that was modified(by the card manufacturer) to fit a OEM spec for an optional feature, Dell is famous for such oddities.


----------

